# Heemantic Letter



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2008)

What is an Heemantic letter in Hebrew?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 7, 2008)

I have never heard the term. What is the context?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2008)

I have Samuel Lee's Hebrew Grammar on the subject but I'm trying to clarify the meaning for myself:

A Grammar of the Hebrew Language ... - Google Book Search


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone else?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 8, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Anyone else?



I'm going to have to dig out my old Gesinius to make sure, but I'm pretty sure that the term comes from the first word of Psalm 116:10. (Heemanti--"I believed"). My guess is that it was a mnemonic aid for these particular letters, which (if I remember correctly) are commonly used as suffixes to Hebrew words and are derived from other words.

Heemanti הֶ֭אֱמַנְתִּי


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 8, 2008)

Read p.8 and p.9; also check here for Adam Clarke - scrolling to Ps.116:10. .


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you, gentlemen, that was very helpful!


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 9, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else?
> ...



How did you manage to do teh Hebrew script?


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 9, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else?
> ...



How did you manage to do the Hebrew script?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm not sure but possibly by this method,
http://www.puritanboard.com/f92/using-different-scripture-bb-codes-link-translations-20563/


Dieter Schneider said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...


----------

